# Best age to spay?



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

When I called around to find which vet I'll be using, I asked about when I would need to get her spayed & they all said it can be done a 12 weeks of age. That seems like it's so young of an age to get it done. 
Is that when you are supposed to get it done? I mean surely they don't start their first heat by this age.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I had always heard around 6 months.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would definitely wait until 6 months at least.
There is pros and cons on age of spaying. Some people believe to wait until after their first heat. Others say it is not necessary to wait for the first heat. It comes down to personal choice.

I would definitely wait until at least 6 months though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks! I knew that seemed awfully young to me. I definitely think I'll be waiting at least the 6 months.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Like Amy Jo said, there are pros and cons for waiting until after 1st heat, but I'm glad to see you are going to wait until at least 6 months. We have personally always chosen the age of 6 months. Well, we had our Maltese Gidget spayed at what we thought was 6 months based on what we were told was her birth date. After her spaying she has always had a problem with excitability incontinence. It only happens when we come home after we have been gone for a while and she is so happy she will wet. It has gotten better with age (she's 2yrs old), but it is not gone. I have learned with research that spaying too early can sometime cause incontinence--not total incontinence, but excitability or submissive. We have always wondered if she may have been 5 months old instead of 6 months old and we were given the wrong birth date. We will never know. My point--be sure she is at least 6 months old.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Like Amy Jo said, there are pros and cons for waiting until after 1st heat, but I'm glad to see you are going to wait until at least 6 months. We have personally always chosen the age of 6 months. Well, we had our Maltese Gidget spayed at what we thought was 6 months based on what we were told was her birth date. After her spaying she has always had a problem with excitability incontinence. It only happens when we come home after we have been gone for a while and she is so happy she will wet. It has gotten better with age (she's 2yrs old), but it is not gone. I have learned with research that spaying too early can sometime cause incontinence--not total incontinence, but excitability or submissive. We have always wondered if she may have been 5 months old instead of 6 months old and we were given the wrong birth date. We will never know. My point--be sure she is at least 6 months old.


Thanks!! I will definitely wait. Maybe they all just meant that you can do it at 12 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

I usually do it between 4-6 months, just based on our calendar/schedule and what works for us. I had Zoey's spay scheduled for today, but she had to have her hernia repaired on Saturday so they went ahead and spayed her at that time. She is about 5.5 months.


----------

